

Interesting Times for Video on the Web - EricBurnett
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2010/04/interesting-times-for-video-on-web.html

======
ZeroGravitas
That's a surprisingly strongly worded endorsement of Theora from Google. I'm
still fairly shocked that they support it in Chrome at all, and this seems to
point towards Android support.

Strangely this is credited as if it was written by the guy who did some of the
ARM tweaks for Theora, who doesn't work for Google as far as I'm aware. I knew
of the work but thought he'd done it on spec and then got paid by Mozilla/Xiph
to relicense it as they required. Google's involvement was news to me.

They also seem to make a point of mentioning On2 but say nothing more about
the fact that Google just bought them.

------
tl
> The even better news is that support for this is already arriving - Firefox,
> Opera, Chrome, and Safari have already rolled out HTML 5 support and other
> browsers won’t be far behind.

If we ignore Internet Explorer, will it disappear?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Internet Explorer has announced HTML5 video support for version 9.

